# What To Do, Unneeded, Unwanted Tools!



## T Bredehoft (Apr 23, 2015)

I purchased on Ebay, 42 lbs of tooling, for approximately $3.00 per pound. Among the mixture were Greenfield pipe taps, four in original packaging, the rest look unused, or nearly so.  They range from 1/8 to 1 1/4". Looking them up on Grainger's I found that they retail for $735.64.  I don't want them, I guess this post is to find out if I have a hope of getting about 1/4 retail for them in the real world.  I'm not trying to sell them here, but if someone wants them, make me an offer. 

Tom


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Tom
There is a sticky somewhere on here about how to post "for sale" items.
There is a specific forum , in the "members area" called "I have an item I want to sell"

Bernie


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 23, 2015)

I really want to know if my expectations are unreasonable, I don't imagine that many hobby machinists want 1 1/4 pipe taps or many other sizes of same.


----------



## brino (Apr 23, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I purchased on Ebay, 42 lbs of tooling, for approximately $3.00 per pound.......... I don't want them



Nice I love having that problem!



The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> Will continue this sack race later



Uuumm....wrong thread?

Yep - I moved it.  WA5CAB



T Bredehoft said:


> I don't imagine that many hobby machinists want 1 1/4 pipe taps or many other sizes of same.


You may be pleasantly surprised. Personally I find use for many tools that are not exactly machinists tools; probably because I believe I should be able to fix almost anything......
However, I've always considered Grainger way, way overpriced.....1/4 of that is still steep.....sorry.

-brino


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 24, 2015)

Hard to say without pics


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 24, 2015)

1/4 of retail might not be bad but Graingers list rices are about 3x retail already!    Using advanced search on eBay lets you look at look at sold listings.   The prices of things that actually sold are more realistic than asking price.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, I just looked on Ebay, I won't be able to get 10% of Grainger's price.  Oh well, It was a Good Idea...

Thanks for the reality check. 

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 24, 2015)

Well, if it's of any help, the 1-1/4 pipe taps can be used to clean out the threads on the electric hot water heater before installing new elements...


----------



## GarageGuy (May 10, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> 1/4 of retail might not be bad but Graingers list rices are about 3x retail already!



So true!  That's why everyone uses them to justify what they want to sell their stuff for.  eBay is fairly good at helping you get an idea of real world value.  Following a few items will show you how much people are actually paying, not what someone is asking.

GG


----------



## george wilson (May 10, 2015)

Place your for sale things in the classified section,as noted for better results as those wanting to buy stuff will be looking there.

It WILL be hard to get much money out of things like large taps. Likely a rare occurrence that someone will actually need that particular tap. I have tons of stuff that has a high retail price,but I'm not going to bother to try to sell it. If I did,I'd be lucky to get enough money to make the trouble of packing it up and sending it worth while.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 10, 2015)

I just bought some tool steel the other day at $1.50/lb a couple pieces were some really nice reamers. So that is the high retail for the steel in my area. Probably not what your looking for to. When you decide on a price let me know. I'd have use for them if they are in that good of condition but I couldn't go no where that retail. There is a reason I don't buy anything at Granger's.


----------



## rick9345 (May 17, 2015)

Don't be too hasty to get rid of.

One unforeseen day that one of a kind job will walk in and right there on the shelf is just what is needed.
*"Like George said"*


----------



## kd4gij (May 17, 2015)

Just send them to me. I run a home for unwanted and unneeded tools.


----------



## Andre (May 17, 2015)

Unwanted? Unneeded tools? You sir, must not be human.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 18, 2015)

I'm a tool maker, (hobbyist, now) not a plumber, what do I need with more pipe taps!  ( I have the ones I've needed in the past). 

Make an offer.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 18, 2015)

Ah tool collectors will take any and all yupp me too. I have tools that I'll never be able to use again,  tried to sell on Craigslist ,even tried giving some away . Loads of woodworking tools some very exspensive ones . But I'm still buying different tools all the time it's addicting .


----------



## Andre (May 18, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I'm a tool maker, (hobbyist, now) not a plumber, what do I need with more pipe taps!  ( I have the ones I've needed in the past).
> 
> Make an offer.


Running coolant lines!


----------



## george wilson (May 18, 2015)

I just ran into a need the other day for a 1/16" x 27 thd. tapered pipe tap and die: I needed a slightly tapered nose for an old fashioned pump drill. They have a collet type nose that tightens the hole onto a 1/8" shank spade bit. These are still used in silversmithing and other small work. Being the tool maker in a museum,i have made a lot of old type tools.


----------



## george wilson (May 18, 2015)

Sorry for the out of focus pictures. I had made them as slides years ago,and had to convert them to images used here. Never was a good photographer!

These are some pump drills  I made. They are all slightly different. The details are hard to see in the poor pictures.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 18, 2015)

What an enviable "job".  I remember many times, coming home happy because  not only did it get to do amazing work, they payed me to do it.  And I worked in industry, not a museum. 

I take it those are your pump drills, where you pump the spindle and the rawhide twists the spindle.  Beautiful. 

I've only got the taps, no dies. Besides, as I said, I've got the small taps, that I might need.  Have had them for decades. 

For coolant lines I've got compression fittings. Used them to put a return fuel line on my Studebaker to avoid vapor lock.


----------



## Andre (May 18, 2015)

Keep 2 full sets. You never know and they do break....


----------

